# Changing the Tac Vest?



## OlivierColas (3 Aug 2012)

I have seen on the army news a while back that they were looking to change the tactical vest for Modular ones, I have even seen a few of my friends wear them during their tour in afghanistan, but on the recent videos and pictures of RIMPAC, we see the soldiers with the old tactical vest... The combat uniform is changing, it looks like the combat boots too... Is it still gonna be the same tactical vest?


----------



## Lerch (3 Aug 2012)

A year from now when we've got the new uniforms and boots, you'll only have to wait five more years before the new vests are issued.

But seriously, yes, you'll still be wearing the tacvest into the forseeable future unless the trial wraps up last year and the vendor starts delivery last month.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Aug 2012)

Modular Rigs are still in trials. PPCLI trialed one version on Roto 0, we are trialing another on Roto 1, and I believe the Vandoos are trialing yet another on Roto 2. There is a plan to change to a more practical fighting rig, however like every procurement they want to see what doesn't work and who can make it the cheapest.


----------



## MikeL (3 Aug 2012)

Going off the MFR documents I've read on DWAN and on another forum from a member of DLR,  the expected start of delivery would be 2013/14(or 2014/15),  priority going to Combat Arms units first.  As well it sounds like there would be two seperate rigs,  one for Infantry units(and attachments) and one for everyone else.  Still have a ways to go before anything is final though.


----------



## OlivierColas (3 Aug 2012)

Awesome guys! thanks!!!


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Modular Rigs are still in trials. PPCLI trialed one version on Roto 0, we are trialing another on Roto 1, and I believe the Vandoos are trialing yet another on Roto 2. There is a plan to change to a more practical fighting rig, however like every procurement they want to see what doesn't work and who can make it the cheapest.



Attention Roto 1 was the last trial rig, Vandoos had their trial on TF3-10 in Kandahar. MTTF/Attention Roto 0 had theirs, and we got the final sample. I think Skeletor has the right timelines from the DLR powerpoints, they had just finished at my camp in June doing interviews and the like.


----------



## Hurricane (5 Aug 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Attention Roto 1 was the last trial rig, Vandoos had their trial on TF3-10 in Kandahar. MTTF/Attention Roto 0 had theirs, and we got the final sample. I think Skeletor has the right timelines from the DLR powerpoints, they had just finished at my camp in June doing interviews and the like.



Hopefully they were more receptive of criticism, as well as more polite in general than they were at my camp.


----------

